# 2019 Sea Hunt BX25FS



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

**Join the Facebook Group: Coastline Marine Used Boat Center**

2019 Sea Hunt BX25FS being pushed by a Yamaha 300hp 4stroke (79 HOURS!!) and is sitting on a Magnum tandem axle aluminum trailer. This FISHING MACHINE is rigged with the following options and accessories. Humminbird Solix12 CHIRP MEGA SI + G2 w/Radar, Minn Kota 36v 112lb thrust ULTERRA w/batteries & on-board battery charger, JL Audio Media Master, JL Audio Speakers throughout, Sirius XM Radio receiver, Yamaha digital gauge, Yamaha Electric Steering, Lenco trim tabs w/LED indicator, transom boarding ladder, easy access hatch to bilge, (2) rear storage boxes, (3) jump seats, gunnel rod storage, Fresh & Raw water washdowns, SeaDek all throughout Cockpit, lean post w/integrated livewell w/recirc, flip up bolster captains chairs w/arm rests, HUGE center console w/porta pottie, fiberglass T-Top w/blue LED lights & spreader lights, Full glass windshield w/electric vent, mid-ship livewell in front seat, (2) lockable rod lockers, slide out tackle storage, bow insulated fish/dry storage, removable bow cushions w/backrests, anchor locker w/anchor package, blue LED deck lights, blue underwater LEDâ€™s and navigation lights.

LOADED BX25FS rigged out properly for any serious angler. FINANCING AVAILABLE!! Ask about WARRANTY!! Priced at $94,995.00. Call Greg at (281) 904-4697

More available Inventory at www.coastlinemarine.net
Facebook Group: Coastline Marine Used Boat Center
Instagram: @coastline_marine_used_boats


----------



## Tcollins (5 mo ago)

Hello,
I am interested in the above subject, kindly furnish me with all the helpful information about , thanks.
Regards.
Tom.
[email protected]
(440)3630143


----------

